# interesting



## Kagehitokiri2 (Nov 13, 2010)

http://www.luxuryvillacollections.com/property_management.htm



> Private Residence Clubs & Destination Clubs Representation
> 
> We proudly boast that Luxury Villa Collections is one of the top rated vacation rental & property management companies in Los Cabos. From this achievement we are entrusted with the responsibilities of other world renowned Residence & Destination Clubs. Luxury Villa Collections works in association with:
> 
> ...



so theyre brokering rentals for demeure and UE, and managing residences for m. (and possibly some owned UE?)


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 13, 2010)

I wonder if Demure has looked at these rates before setting theirs.

Several of the properties on this web site were formerly owned by T&H, but apparently sold by UE along the way since they don't turn up on the Demure web site.  And some of those are better and priced noticeably lower than the ones on offer from D.

Just more proof that D is nuts.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 13, 2010)

Kagehitokiri2 said:


> so theyre brokering rentals for demeure and UE, and managing residences for m. (and possibly some owned UE?)



I think they are just property managers as the homes they list in Cabo do not match the ones UE/D show.  After the T&H bankruptcy, the local manager ceased working with them so UE apparently hired this group to be the local folks.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Nov 13, 2010)

we are saying the same thing


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 13, 2010)

*OH*



Kagehitokiri2 said:


> we are saying the same thing



I didn't realize that "brokering rentals" and property management were the same thing.

I thought you meant that they were actually doing rentals of the UE/D properties (which they are not from what I can see based on the properties they have listed), while I was saying they are just property managers, not rental agents, for UE/D.

Anyway - since D is unlikely to get a large # of the UE members, maybe we will all get to see what a Ch 7 liquidation looks like in this market....


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Nov 14, 2010)

ah.

i was referring to the properties that UE has been leasing, not the ones they own. saying "and possibly [they manage] some owned UE?"

as for demeure, they target rental brokers and listing agencies.


----------

